# Ross Cleaveland



## cueball44

Yesterday the 4th of February, late evening and early morning the 5th of February 1968. " I am going over. We are laying over. Help me. I am going over. Give my love and the crew's love to the wives and families". The last message from Phil Gay, Skipper of the ROSS CLEAVELAND. Words that were burnt into the minds of Hull Trawler Men. Past and present. The last to suc***b to the cruel sea in "The Triple Trawler Tragedy".


----------



## 6639

cueball44 said:


> Yesterday the 4th of February, late evening and early morning the 5th of February 1968. " I am going over. We are laying over. Help me. I am going over. Give my love and the crew's love to the wives and families". The last message from Phil Gay, Skipper of the ROSS CLEAVELAND. Words that were burnt into the minds of Hull Trawler Men. Past and present. The last to suc***b to the cruel sea in "The Triple Trawler Tragedy".


born and bred in Fleetwood, I know the anguish and heartache of the families left behind.
Ross Cleveland
Kingston Peridot
St Romanus

may god bless the crews,and of all crews that have no earthly grave, and god bless their families as well.
My 17 year old daughter is applying to join the Merchant Navy tomorrow.....................I will pray for her as well as feel immense pride in her, and hope that she will be kept safe in her life at sea, and hope and pray that I will never be in the position that those poor families have been put through.
RIP all lost sea mariners.


----------



## Robert Durrant

How selfless was Skipper Phil Gay.Knowing full well that his ship was about to go over and taking himself and crew members with it he made this final poignant statement over the air.A fitting epitaph to deep sea fishermen.
I believe something similar happened in another Hull trawler tragedy in 1955.The Lorella and Roderigo were caught in atrocious weather conditions north of Iceland after leaving the safety of a sheltered fjord to go to the assistance of a fellow Hull trawler,the Kingston Garnet,after she had her gear caught in her prop.She eventually freed herself and made for safety.Sadly this news came too late for Lorella and Roderigo and finding themselves icing up,it was impossible to turn broadside and head back.They kept in contact on air and the conversation could be heard by other trawlers who were helpless to go to their aid.They capsized within hours of each other with the loss of 40 men.


----------



## cueball44

Robert Durrant said:


> How selfless was Skipper Phil Gay.Knowing full well that his ship was about to go over and taking himself and crew members with it he made this final poignant statement over the air.A fitting epitaph to deep sea fishermen.
> I believe something similar happened in another Hull trawler tragedy in 1955.The Lorella and Roderigo were caught in atrocious weather conditions north of Iceland after leaving the safety of a sheltered fjord to go to the assistance of a fellow Hull trawler,the Kingston Garnet,after she had her gear caught in her prop.She eventually freed herself and made for safety.Sadly this news came too late for Lorella and Roderigo and finding themselves icing up,it was impossible to turn broadside and head back.They kept in contact on air and the conversation could be heard by other trawlers who were helpless to go to their aid.They capsized within hours of each other with the loss of 40 men.


Yes, I remember it well (Roderigo & lorella) I was 11 at the time but can remember my family talking about it. Phil Gay was known to some of my relatives who were Trawler men. I was on light vessels with Phil's brother Gordon (ex Trawler man). Then there is the GAUL 40 years tomorrow.


----------

